# Νεαρός πέθανε αβοήθητος σε παγκάκι, περιμένοντας το ΕΚΑΒ



## Ambrose (Apr 3, 2009)

Ένας 30χρονος έχασε τη ζωή του αβοήθητος σε ένα παγκάκι στην Καλλίπολη του Πειραιά το μεσημέρι της Πέμπτης, περιμένοντας να φθάσει το ασθενοφόρο του ΕΚΑΒ. Οι αστυνομικοί που είχαν εντοπίσει το νεαρό και είχαν καλέσει το ΕΚΑΒ συνέλαβαν το πλήρωμα του ασθενοφόρου, που έφθασε τρεις ώρες μετά την κλήση.

Το περιστατικό σημειώθηκε σε άλσος της Καλλίπολης Πειραιά, σε μικρή απόσταση από το Τζάνειο Νοσοκομείο. Στις 11:45 άνδρες της αστυνομίας που περιπολούσαν στην περιοχή εντόπισαν σε ένα παγκάκι ένα νεαρό άνδρα, περίπου 30 ετών, ο οποίος βρισκόταν σε κακή κατάσταση.

Αν και δεν έδειχνε ότι είχε δεχθεί επίθεση, η κατάσταση της υγείας του νεαρού φαινόταν πολύ σοβαρή. Οι αστυνομικοί του πρόσφεραν νερό και αμέσως κάλεσαν το ΕΚΑΒ, ώστε να μεταφερθεί ο 30χρονος στο πλησιέστερο νοσοκομείο. Οι ίδιοι δεν τον μετακίνησαν, φοβούμενοι για την κατάστασή του.

Η πρώτη κλήση στο ΕΚΑΒ έγινε περίπου στις 12:00, ωστόσο το ασθενοφόρο έφθασε τρεις ώρες αργότερα, με αποτέλεσμα ο άτυχος νεαρός να έχει χάσει τη ζωή του. Οι αστυνομικοί συνέλαβαν το διμελές πλήρωμα του ασθενοφόρου, αυτεπαγγέλτως. Οι συλληφθέντες αφέθηκαν ελεύθεροι λίγες ώρες αργότερα. Για την υπόθεση διενεργείται προανάκριση.

Μιλώντας στην ΝΕΤ, ο πρόεδρος της Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδίας Προσωπικού του ΕΚΑΒ Ιερόθεος Γιαμουρίδης δήλωσε ότι παρά την απεργία της Πέμπτης, το 60% του προσωπικού του ΕΚΑΒ στην Αθήνα βρισκόταν στη θέση του ως προσωπικό ασφαλείας.

Ο κ. Γιαμουρίδης αρνήθηκε ότι υπάρχει ευθύνη του προσωπικού του ΕΚΑΒ, καταγγέλλοντας αδιαφορία της Πολιτείας για τα προβλήματα και* τις σοβαρές ελλείψεις του ΕΚΑΒ και σημείωσε ότι κάθε μέρα κινδυνεύουν ανθρώπινες ζωές από την κατάσταση στην οποία έχει περιέλθει το ΕΚΑΒ.*

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1001149&lngDtrID=244


----------



## SBE (Apr 3, 2009)

Μπορεί να φταίει το ΕΚΑΒ αλλά...
ΝΕΡΟ δεν είναι πρώτες βοήθειες.
ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΜΕΤΑΚΙΝΩ (επί τρεις ώρες!) δεν είναι πρώτες βοήθειες. Αν μπορεί να πάρει το νερό, μπορεί να μετακινηθεί κι άμα η επιλογή είναι να πεθάνει περιμένοντας ή να πεθάνει καθ' οδόν, είναι προτιμότερη η δεύτερη επιλογή. Χώρια που οι τραυματιοφορείς δεν θα έκαναν τίποτα παραπάνω, απλά θα τον έβαζαν σε φορείο αντί για το πίσω κάθισμα του περιπολικού. 
Και φυσικά το γνωστό ότι θα πρέπει όλοι οι αστυνομικοί, όλοι οι υπάλληλοι νοσοκομείων, δάσκαλοι κλπ να μαθαίνουν πρώτες βοήθειες, γιατί δεν ξέρουν παρά να δίνουν νερό.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 3, 2009)

Δεν αναφέρεται όνομα στο άρθρο που παραθέτει ο Ambrose, οπότε δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι το ίδιο περιστατικό, αλλά και ο γνωστός ηθοποιός Κων/νος Καραδήμας κοντά στο Τζάνειο βρέθηκε νεκρός.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 3, 2009)

Αυτός ο πιτσιρικάς ήταν τοξικομανής, λένε. Αν δείτε τη συζήτηση στο tvxs για το ρόλο του ΕΚΑΒ, θα δείτε ότι τα πράγματα ίσως να είναι λίγο πιο μυστήρια απ' ότι φαίνονται. Πάντως, SBE δεν επιτρέπεται να μετακινήσεις άνθρωπο σε τέτοια κατάσταση. Αλλά τρεις ώρες, είναι τρεις ώρες... τι να πω...


----------



## SBE (Apr 3, 2009)

Έχω κάνει πρώτες βοήθειες και γενικά οι μόνες περιπτώσης μη- μετακίνησης είναι αν υπάρχει κάταγμα. Δηλαδή σε τροχαία κλπ. επίσης ξέρω ότι δεν αφήνεις μόνο του τον τραυματία ακόμα κι αν δεν έχεις βοηθό, και θες βοήθεια, απλά φωνάζεις, μπας και σε ακούσει κανένας, δεν φεύγεις. Αυτό είναι κανόνας των πρώτων βοηθειών. Επομένως ήταν για τρεις ώρες αστυνομικοί δίπλα του; Δε νομίζω. Σε τόση ώρα μάλιστα θα μπορούσαν να έχουν πάει μέχρι το νοσοκομείο και να έχουν φέρει έναν γιατρό


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 3, 2009)

Όχι απαραιτήτως. Οι κανόνες πρώτων βοηθειών (νομίζω ότι εξαρτάται και από τη χώρα) λένε ότι δεν πρέπει να μετακινείς το θύμα, εκτός κι αν υπάρχει άλλος κίνδυνος (π.χ. φωτιά) και πρέπει να το μετακινήσεις. Από τη στιγμή που δεν είσαι σε θέση να ξέρεις σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται και δεν είσαι γιατρός, δεν επιτρέπεται να το μετακινήσεις. Όπως και να' χει όμως, τι νόημα έχει να το συζητάμε; Δεν είμασταν εκεί, οπότε δεν ξέρουμε τι έχει γίνει πραγματικά.


----------



## SBE (Apr 4, 2009)

Η θέση ανάνηψης είναι μετακίνηση. 
Αλλά όντως, δεν ήμασταν εκεί και η είδηση δε λέει αίτια θανάτου ή είδος τραυματισμού. Πολύ πιθανό να είχε πάρει ναρκωτικά ή να νόμισαν οι αστυνομικοί ότι είχε πάρει ναρκωτικά και να μην έδωσαν μεγάλη σημασία στην αρχή. Δυστυχώς αυτό έιναι πρόβλημαμε πολλές αρρώστιες.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 4, 2009)

Το Γενικό νοσοκομείο "ΤΖΑΝΕΙΟ" θέλοντας να είναι κοντά στις συνεχώς μεταβαλλόμενες συνθήκες της Επιστήμες αλλά παραλληλα και των αλλαγών που αυτές επιφέρουν στις υγειονομικές ανάγκες του σύγχρονου ανθρώπου, προσπαθεί μέσα από πραγματικά δύσκολες συνθήκες να επιτύχει το καλύτερο δυνατο αποτέλεσμα.
[ανούσια εισαγωγή περί συνθηκών και κόντρα συνθηκών αλλά τέλος πάντων]

Με την υποστήριξη του Υπουργείου Υγείας και Πρόνοιας αναβαθμίζεται και εκσυγχρονίζεται ώστε να προσφέρει τις καλύτερες υπηρεσίας περίθαλψης και φροντίδας υγείας αλλά και δραστηριοποιείται ενεργά στον τομέα της εκπαίδευσης. Αρωγός στον όλη προσπάθεια είναι κυρίως το ίδιο το προσωπικό, όπου μέσω της συνεχής ενημέρωσης και υποκίνησης, επιδιώκεται η ενεργώς συμμετοχή του στα δρώμενα.
Tzaneio Hospital


----------

